# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Deca Vs Equipoise

## OT8268

What do you prefer Deca or Equipoise , please give reasons why

----------


## D3m3nt3d

altho they are very similiar, i am going with EQ as its slightly more androgenic , but supposedly a stronger anabolic and it seems to be preferred by the more experienced users..also you dont risk "deca dick"

----------


## rangerdudeleads

> _Originally posted by D3m3nt3d_ 
> *altho they are very similiar, i am going with EQ as its slightly more androgenic, but supposedly a stronger anabolic and it seems to be preferred by the more experienced users..also you dont risk "deca dick"*



I agree plus the possiblity of bitch tits with deca keeps me away from it.

----------


## OT8268

bump

----------


## Jack87

I love Deca ... Makes my joints feel like I'm 18 again....

----------


## RON

Eq is king. Low sides. Maybe not quite as many gains but very keepable ones. MMMMMM good stuff

----------


## Tapout

i have been wondering the same thing
which one gives best results with the least side effects
now if you tend to be bothered by estrogen would deca be best because not being bothered by progestrone

----------


## OT8268

bump

----------


## Iron horse

deca for bulking
eq for cutting

thats what I think, of course either or could be used in cutting or bulking, i just think if I had to pick from what i hear

----------


## B-A-M-F

deca u retain more h2o thats why used for bulking, eq makes you hungry and vascular, shit there are like 1000 posts on this, both good at what they do,

----------


## tryin2getbig

although all my experiences with Deca have been positive ones, no deca dick (thank god) i am still going to go with EQ, the pumps are amazing and my red blood cell count is off the roof because i am always so hungry while on EQ, and the vascularity always makes it a plus. The only thing i notice about EQ more than Deca is that my back breaks out on EQ more than anything else, even testosterone or d-bol which i rarely get any acne from

----------


## PaPaPumP

Never taken deca ...too risky for me.

EQ on the other hand will most likely be in every cycle I ever do. Seriously, I like it that much. Never had veins pop out of my chest, traps, shoulders, quads, and calves...but due to strict as fugg dieting and eq...ohhh gosh. It's getting outta hand.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## OT8268

Well here is th eone thing I am not so clear about, I know about the side effects that Deca has the Eq doesnt have, being Gyno, Deca Dick, and being bloated,

but is there any side effects that Eq has that Deca doesnt?

----------


## ROOKIE22

I hear so many people talking about deca -dick. How many people actually have expierienced this??? I have taking up to 750mg a week w/out any test and never had this problem one time. I think this is a rumor that has just been blown out of proportion. Maybe this rumor has phycological effect on people who expierience this. Not telling anyone they are wrong, this is just my opinion....

----------


## big N

EQ the nectar of the gods!

----------


## Animal Cracker

> _Originally posted by ROOKIE22_ 
> *I hear so many people talking about deca-dick. How many people actually have expierienced this??? I have taking up to 750mg a week w/out any test and never had this problem one time. I think this is a rumor that has just been blown out of proportion. Maybe this rumor has phycological effect on people who expierience this. Not telling anyone they are wrong, this is just my opinion....*


I too am curious about he "deca Dick" issue. I am thinking of putting some in next cycle but will go with EQ if the chances for something messing with my willy are high. My girlfriend sure liked the SUS side effect..i dont want to disappoint her!

----------


## B-A-M-F

deca dick is no myth bro, all the people on here are giving you accounts of it, i or one can testify for a few friends of mine who had girls almost crying becasue they thought the guys lost the feeling for them. JMO

----------


## Fastball

> _Originally posted by D3m3nt3d_ 
> *altho they are very similiar, i am going with EQ as its slightly more androgenic, but supposedly a stronger anabolic and it seems to be preferred by the more experienced users..also you dont risk "deca dick"*


you're wrong. Deca is more andorgenic than EQ. EQ is more anabolic /less androgenic .

----------


## relentless

deca increases i.m. fat.

----------


## seeker

According to Bigcat on bb.com, "Gram for gram EQ is more potent than Deca with much less water retention and more quality gains. EQ improves vascularity, increases appetite and boosts aerobic performance. EQ isn't half as suppressive as Deca on natural testosterone , EQ doesn't stay in the body as long as Deca does, EQ has no progestagenic activity. The list goes on."

----------


## OT8268

> _Originally posted by seeker_ 
> *EQ improves vascularity, ... and boosts aerobic performance.*


I hear this a lot, how does it increase vascularity?

and what do you mean by aerobic performance? it will increase my endurance?

----------


## OT8268

> _Originally posted by OT8268_ 
> *
> but is there any side effects that Eq has that Deca doesnt?*


bump on my previous question

----------


## devilscabanaboy19

so would a test/eq cycle turn out some pretty good mass gains without all the water retention? I need to bulk up (someday) and would prefer as little sides or water retention possible.

----------


## OT8268

bump

----------


## seeker

Equipoise has more androgenic sides (acne, body hair, hair loss) while Deca has more progestagenic sides (bitch tits and gyno, deca dick, water retention). It seems a stack of Fina, Equipoise, and maybe even Winny is best for good mass and quality maintainable gains. These chemicals will increase vascularity and aerobic performance as well by increasing red blood cells which carry oxygen and nutrients in your body and making your blood thicker making blood vessels larger. Test gains are a lot of water and somewhat difficult to maintain in comparison.

----------


## Tapout

something no one has mentioned is eq has neg effects on some while deca has them on some meaning
if you are prone to being bothered by estrogen then eq will produce more side effects
if you are prone to being bothered by progestrone then deca will have more sides
i am bothered by estrogen but deca(progestrone) has no effect on me--i had no gyno from it or deca dick
but d-bol or ad 50 just saying it will make my nipples hurt

----------


## seeker

> _Originally posted by Tapout_ 
> *something no one has mentioned is eq has neg effects on some while deca has them on some meaning
> if you are prone to being bothered by estrogen then eq will produce more side effects
> if you are prone to being bothered by progestrone then deca will have more sides
> i am bothered by estrogen but deca(progestrone) has no effect on me--i had no gyno from it or deca dick
> but d-bol or ad 50 just saying it will make my nipples hurt*


You are starting to get the right idea but not quite. Progesterone complicates estrogenic side effects much more than Androgens. Progesterone receptors are found in breast tissue and have been linked to the formation of milk ducts. Androgens complicate sides associated with testosterone such as hair loss, acne, and increased body hair. Since Deca is much more progestagenic and EQ is more androgenic , if you are more prone to gyno, estrogenic fat deposits, and bitch tits go for EQ; if you are more prone to acne, body hair, and balding go for Deca if you want the least sides. If you are prone to both I would go for EQ because I'd rather have acne than titties  :LOL:  plus the gains on EQ are about the same but are of better quality and more maintainable, it makes you stronger, in better shape, doesn't stay in your system as long, aromatizes less, and suppresses natural test much less as well.

----------


## seeker

> _Originally posted by Fastball_ 
> *
> you're wrong. Deca is more andorgenic than EQ. EQ is more anabolic/less androgenic.*


Actually EQ is both more Androgenic and Anabolic .  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

bump for more discussion

----------


## PaPaPumP

You know what I feel the final concensus (sp) is on this??

Try it and see for yourself. Trust me guys, I was asking these same questions when I started out, as everyone was. . .but you NEVER know how you are going to react without actually trying it. We can say "Ya, screw deca , makes you limp." 
Or we can say "EQ can't be used for cutting, it makes you too hungry to be effective".

Not all people get the "EQ hunger", nor does everyone get d-dick, or prog. sides. 

My advice is pick one, go with it, if you like it...FANTASTIC! If not, you can always try the other.  :Cheers:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *You know what I feel the final concensus (sp) is on this??
> 
> Try it and see for yourself. Trust me guys, I was asking these same questions when I started out, as everyone was. . .but you NEVER know how you are going to react without actually trying it. We can say "Ya, screw deca , makes you limp." 
> Or we can say "EQ can't be used for cutting, it makes you too hungry to be effective".
> 
> Not all people get the "EQ hunger", nor does everyone get d-dick, or prog. sides. 
> 
> My advice is pick one, go with it, if you like it...FANTASTIC! If not, you can always try the other. *


Sounds good PapaPump....

Listen up everyone, Daddy has spoken  :Big Grin:  <j/k Papa>

----------


## Bigashell

How much eq do u really have to do in order to go bald cuz thats the shit that really scares me. i really wanna do eq becuase of the advantages but the balding crap really gets me thinkin. anyone have any experiences with balding on eq?? please reply, really like to know

----------


## seeker

Androgenic side effects of EQ are milder than Fina (Tren ) and Masteron but still harsher than Deca . As far as how is needed before you go bald, it varies from person to person. Some people go bald a lot quicker than others. If you have a predisposition towards balding, Eq and any other androgenic steroid (even Deca is slightly androgenic) will likely speed up the process, for some people only temporarily and others more permanently.

----------


## the quest aka ef

about deca and water retention? water from deca comes from prog from what I heard, I also heard that deca converts to E at 20% so does proviron or anti-e help with water from deca?

----------


## tbulldog

if deca and eq are similar, does eq help lubricate the joints as well?

----------


## solid90062

> _Originally posted by tbulldog_ 
> *if deca and eq are similar, does eq help lubricate the joints as well?*


No

----------


## hitmeoff

As far as Im concerned both have sides I dont like.

I hate the idea of Deca Dick and Deca Gyno. However Deca Dick can be taken care of if you stack Deca with Test. Deca Gyno cant really be prevented, but it doesnt happen over night. You can catch it before it becomes a problem, and simply stop your Deca.

EQ with its its high andronacity also scares me. Ive always had persistant acne that takes advantage of any hormonal change in my body to kick up. THe problem here is, I can break out and be affected by acne almost over night. And it takes several weeks after stopping the hormone before I get back to normal. So as far as that goes, its just aggrevating a predisposition I already have.

----------


## Nate_Dog

I think I am going to try Durabolin , the fast acting Deca . If it works well. Then good. If not.. it is out of my system in 4 days so great.

Eq... did give me bad acne.

----------


## OT8268

define to me what bad acne is for you?

----------


## THEGAME187

I hope this EQ is the bomb i just started some!

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by OT8268_ 
> *define to me what bad acne is for you?*


Big red unsqueazable red dots on my back and chest. On my arms and delt also. Bad enough for me still to see lil scars of where they were on my arm!

Not nice... not attractive, esp for the ladies.

----------


## hitmeoff

Word on that!

----------


## hitmeoff

See, when bulking, Id probably be using Test and Dbol in the beginning and Winny at the end, along with either Deca or Eq.

Since acne is my biggest concern on a cycle, I see no reason to use the more androgenic Eq.

However, if Im cutting, I'm probably only gonna use 1 mild steroid and winny, so its not as much of a risk to do EQ here. Plus since theres no progesterone to worry about, it makes it a better cutting steroid than Deca.

----------


## JMD

bout to start some eq real soon

----------


## hammerhead

I just did some Deca and I did get some deca dick. I was stacking it with test too. I also started getting gyna from it. I was taking proviron . I stopped the deca and the gyna went down (with Nolva). It was great stuff - made my joints feel wonderful and I was getting bigger and all it just gave me fucking gyna. So for me - i'm too progesterone-sensitive to do it.

I've got a big brown bottle of boldenone for my next cycle - i hope EQ is as killer as everyone says it is - i'm about to find out. 

My vote - for now - is anything that works for you!

----------


## Ott

> _Originally posted by Bigashell_ 
> *How much eq do u really have to do in order to go bald cuz thats the shit that really scares me. i really wanna do eq becuase of the advantages but the balding crap really gets me thinkin. anyone have any experiences with balding on eq?? please reply, really like to know*


 The balding scares me too. . . . . I have propecia on hand, but was told that you CAN NOT use it with Deca because it makes it worse. . . . . So my quesion is, do I use EQ WITH the Propecia, or the DECA WITHOUT it. . . I would basically like to use the combo that would yield the least amt. of hair loss. . . . .(and either would be stacked with either test or sust). . . . Thanks

Ott

----------


## popeyethasailah

i have had better size and strength results with deca than EQ... but EQ does seem to bring the veins out a bit more, depending on how much bloat you are getting from the test you SHOULD be taking with it...

----------


## Nate_Dog

Fuck it I think I am going to run with the deca .

I will start my cycle with Durabolin .... and then the deca. All will be mixed with Test prop.

Peace!

----------


## Rubherchicken

I like EQ, it may sound strange, but it just seems smoother to me. Thats the best way I could put it. Seems to have less sides and works well. Makes me hard as hell, but hungry and a mug!!!

Seya

----------


## Tobey

Interesting. I for one have never experienced deca -dick or bad achme from any cycles. Have had a slight problem with hair loss but it never seems to be permanant. I have experience extreme lack of sensitivity in the gential area though. Seems like sometimes I can last forever and I really need to concentrate to get off. Funny though I would normally think that my girlfriend would love this side effect however it seems to bother her somewhat. Good thing it is only temporaily. 
IC

----------


## pyro

Im confused, 

im 6'2 160 can I do deca w. test for 1-5weeks then 6-8weeks eq?? wut results u think i would see?? Would i be bloated or tight?

----------


## Julio2254

EQ makes my veins pop out like im a fucking animal!! i love it + i can eat like crazy. IMO EQ can fit into any kind of cyce

----------


## chwester

The odds of getting gyno from deca are very very small. It takes a very large amount of progesterone to produce gyno.

----------


## chwester

Deca -gyno is so incredibly rare that it should scare no one. Your body has to produce a ton of progesterone to cause gyno. One company actually sells "Porgesterone for Men" to compensate for all the xenoestrogens we take in through the atmosphere. This increases men's sex drive and sexual ability.

----------


## ECFATCAT

Hey , lots good info thanks

1 dose eq burn fat ?
2 what are average gains of 8 week cycle Of eq 350mg/week?
3 has anyone herd of stacking Dbol , Deca and Eq.......?

-----------------------
Nat_dog ......glad here someone talk about Nutrition

----------


## goldstone_77

I like EQ, luv the pump, hardness. and vascularity I get from it!

----------


## PaPaPumP

> _Originally posted by ECFATCAT_ 
> *Hey , lots good info thank 
> 
> 1 dose eq burn fat ?
> 2 what are average gains of 8 week cycle Of eq 350mg/week?
> 3 has anyone herd of stacking Dbol , Deca and Eq.......?
> 
> -----------------------
> Nat_dog ......glad here someone talk about Nutrition*


1) No, diet, clen , ECA, OTC fat burners, dnp , cardio and caloric deficit burn fat
2) only eq? 10lbs lean mass is all u should be looking for
3) very good stack, deca and eq are NOT really similar at all..they don't 'fight' for the same receptors...take 300 of each and some dbol in the beginning and get it on. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Ott

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *
> 
> 1) No, diet, clen , ECA, OTC fat burners, dnp , cardio and caloric deficit burn fat
> 2) only eq? 10lbs lean mass is all u should be looking for
> 3) very good stack, deca and eq are NOT really similar at all..they don't 'fight' for the same receptors...take 300 of each and some dbol in the beginning and get it on.*



Hey papa!
Good info.... Seeing as no one would actually outright answer that... My question is this- I am going to do a bulking stack- Test,EQ (both 400 mg/wk) and wanted to do a low dose of DECA fr my joints... How much would you recommend?? I don't want enogh for more gains, im mainly concered for my joints... I figured maybee 75-100 mg's.... Oh and if I added that much deca would it still be a bad idea to use Propecia??? Thanks!

Ott

----------


## Braski

Game,

Take it over 10-12 weeks at 400 mg/week(2-200mg/ml shots per week)
Eat like a lion, meat...meat...meat and you will be really happy....not too mention you will keep 90% of your gains. Time is the key after week 4 you will be psyched. The EQ pumps should be felt as soon as week 2...real noticable gains after week 4. 

Good luck

----------


## clockworks

> _Originally posted by chwester_ 
> *The odds of getting gyno from deca are very very small. It takes a very large amount of progesterone to produce gyno.
> 
> Deca-gyno is so incredibly rare that it should scare no one. Your body has to produce a ton of progesterone to cause gyno. One company actually sells "Porgesterone for Men" to compensate for all the xenoestrogens we take in through the atmosphere. This increases men's sex drive and sexual ability.*


i would love to hear more opinions on this. i'm starting to get afraid of the deca induced gyno, but this post makes me feel better...but it would make me feel much better if more people agreed with it... :Wink: 

also, how bad is the water retention? like, i wanna bulk up, but i don't wanna be embarrassed to take my shirt off at the pool...=)

-clocky baby

----------


## Tobey

Of the 2 mentioned I have only used deca in cycles to date. I hear good things about EQ though and might consider it in the future.
IC

----------


## dlambe5

Can someone help me with this cycle? My stats are 6ft 190lbs with low body fat (dont know exactly). i have one cycle under my belt 500mgs of sust for 8wks. My goal is to put on about 15lbs of solid muscle and to be leaner after I come off of my cycle. I have one 10 ml bottle of TT test cyp 200mg, 10 ml bottle of brovel test enanthate 200mg, a 10ml bottle of QV Equipoise 200mg, and a 10ml bottle of TT Deca 300mg. Im planning on doing this cycle for 10wks (400mg of test, 200 of equipoise, and 300mg of deca). my question is, is it good to use two different kinds of test or it doesnt really matter because cyp and enanthate are closely related? and also my source from my gym doesnt carry clomid or nolvadex or anything like that, he carries just juice. What is the best alternative to nolvadex that i could buy to help me recover my test levels and anti e's? (im not starting my cycle until i have something like that because im prone to gyno).

----------


## dlambe5

i just wanted to add that im doing eq and deca because i want to bulk and look vascular at the sametime and eq helps you eat more. and also i did not plan on get two different kinds of test thats just all my source had. (I think i need to get a new source, but dont fix it if it aint broke right)

----------


## Rayden

What happens if you stack Deca Durabolin with Sus 250 ? Do you still get those tities that everyone is talking about? 

I think you should try one or the other. They both have good qualities and bad...........but remember not everyone's body reacts the same way.

----------


## BASK8KACE

> _Originally posted by Bigashell_ 
> *How much eq do u really have to do in order to go bald cuz thats the shit that really scares me. i really wanna do eq becuase of the advantages but the balding crap really gets me thinkin. anyone have any experiences with balding on eq?? please reply, really like to know*


Anyone have balding problems on EQ?

----------


## calirj0

EQ made me lose hair, but it came back over the next two months without any treatment. By the way, I've read from several sources that boldedone strengthens ligaments and tendons, is this true? Everyone talks about the joint benifits of deca , but does EQ strengthen joints through means other then water retention?

----------


## Kingpin

Bros,

I am about to start a cycle of Dbol 50mg 1-4, EQ 200mg, 300mg deca (1-10)
I will let you know how it goes. Lets all remmember everyone respondes differently to AS

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *Not all people get the "EQ hunger", nor does everyone get d-dick, or prog. sides.*


I'm one of those people who doesn't seem to get the EQ hunger. Heck, it seems like I'm NEVER hungry, and have to practically force feed myself. I was beginning to wonder if I was just shooting salad oil in my ass...

--dnb

----------


## clockworks

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *I was beginning to wonder if I was just shooting salad oil in my ass...
> --dnb*


haha, thats funny...=)

i'm actually glad to hear of someone not getting the eq hunger cuz after i put my order in (test/eq/winny), i won't be able to afford food no more... :Wink: 

-clocky baby

----------


## Cynical

I know this is a huge post but... i like eq much more then decca.... my first cycle had decca in it and i had so much damn bloating even with lquidex, this cycle im useing eq in replace of it, and ooooo so much less bloating and harder muscles.... its fantastic

----------


## JYZZA

EQ by Fort Dodge awsome product.

----------


## bigsexy

I am about to use both in my next cycle, I know that's taboo, but I have read bros having good results with it.

----------


## CutUp

Quest
From my research into Deca and anti-e's it was concluded that yes, Proviron will help keep down water retention, and could possibly help with deca dick a bit. Read about Proviron on the drug profiles page and do a search on deca threads. One I started a couple weeks ago had good responses.

----------


## jaydukes

Does anyone think they will ever come out with an Eq 300mg/ml??? That would be the bomb!

----------


## Texan10

I prefer equi do to low side effect ... it does make you hungry and give me energy

----------


## plex4flex

I personally favor eq because it's only detectable for 4-5 month's where deca can be detected for up to 18 months just something to consider if drug testing is an issue for you.

----------


## Anti

sorry but going back off topic. Ive never heard of deca dick untile this thread but is it really true. Is deca the only roid rumered to shrink willy? If this is true even in the slightest way please tell me for im about to completly stop taking deca

----------


## roch

my doc said that the propecia wasn't good if you still wanted to work out. he says the propecia causes your body to slow its making of testosterone sense the hair is being lost due to too much test in the hair receptor/folicles. if thats true then taking juice with propecia would be like taking uppers with downers, youd miss your trip.

or I could have just been to damn sick at the time to understand him, I did go in for surgery 30 minutes after that...

----------


## OT8268

Well I have heard o ppl losing hair while on Eq, but I have also heard that since it doenst convert to dht, that hair loss on eq is not as common

But if it doesnt convert to dht, why does it cause hair loss?

----------


## pcity

i prefer eq

----------


## BIG-G

since ive never taken eq, i voted for deca . Deca has definately made a big difference in my joints and strength and size is usually my concern. I also dont mind the bloat much cause its minimal plus theres always armidex/liquidex. And last, i dont get deca dick cause my weekly intake of t-eth is 500mg and t-prop 350mg ew total over the deca 300mg ew. I will however use eq in my next cycle after an 8-12 week bridge.

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by BIG-G_ 
> *since ive never taken eq, i voted for deca.*


You are gonna love this stuff bro. IMO Eq was made for bigger bro's like us. Your gonna get the gains but the most noticable thing your gonna get is the veins which make you look nice and cut. Trust me Eq is the shit

----------


## Diesel

> _Originally posted by RON_ 
> *
> 
> You are gonna love this stuff bro. IMO Eq was made for bigger bro's like us. Your gonna get the gains but the most noticable thing your gonna get is the veins which make you look nice and cut. Trust me Eq is the shit*


Spot On!

EQ is the shit!

D

----------


## fighter0728

I remember reading about getting the "flu" from different steroids . I have personally experienced sust flu, but I remember the article mentioned that eq can give you a mild case of this also. I have never seen anyone post on this, so I dont know if the article is right or not.

----------


## HEAT

I,M IN A DECA AND TEST CYCLE FOR 10 WEEKS. I AM INTERESTED IN PUTTING SOME MASS BUT NOT TO BLOATED. THAT'S WHY I AM USING WINNY FROM WK 8 TO 13. WHAT ABOUT USING EQ WITH WINNY IN THE SAME WEEKS (8-13) FOR SOME VASCULARITY AND CUTTING??

----------


## BigC

I would say use some test prop ed or eod with the winny if your looking to really cut up.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Deca ...for the fact that I know what I'm getting...it's not from an underground lab or from some Mexican vet.

----------


## FancyLad

what i find funny is that putting juice in to "get big/look big/whatever" and try to get ourselves ready for the ladies...but then size comes, but acne, balding, etc...kill us in other ways...

On subject...was wanting to run one of the two in about 2 months (probably w/test e and maybe some dbol to start off) to do winter bulking for a contest for next year...wondering which everyone would use for the bulk cycle...got different opinions, most say deca , but any opinions would help...thanks...

FL

----------


## jaydukes

EQ all the way! Deca makes you bloated...EQ is the bomb!

----------


## David B.

Deca gave me major back and stomach zits, and coming off I got the worst case of post-cycle depression. I've spoken to a couple of other guys (on another board) who also blamed deca for severe depressive episodes post-cycle. 

--dave

----------


## MR BICEPS

I like the DECA best and heres why. My joints felt better, no hair loss unlike EQ which did thin my hair some, no zit with deca but EQ broke me out worse than a bad case of poision ivy! No mood swings compared to the ones I had while taking EQ.
I dont dislike EQ but I like deca better. The only thing that better about EQ is it by itself set my sex drive on fire!

----------


## helios

never done deca , and prob never will. EQ is great and im including it in future cycles  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## twosocks40

As for gyno, couldn't you just run nolva with it? And for deca dick, run test with it? Would this solve deca's most notable problems?

-B

----------


## depdaddy

deca dick definately not a myth..i thought i was going to lose my wife (when she was just my girl)..couldnt keep it hard to save my life and she thought it was her..big problem...as far as problems with eq i did notice more acne on my arms and shoulders and very high blood pressure..nose bled like a mother fucker..vascularity out of this world..but i also bled like a stuffed pig after each injection..but all in all i would still prefer eq any day over deca..but if it is offered and i dont have eq like now(currently using 400mg wk) i wont turn it down..that would be like saying i dont wont a blow job if i cant fuck her

----------


## punk_bbuilder

IM ready for EQ, my bros have gotten really vascular and had great results with EQ. How well does EQ help lower BF?

----------


## MR.BICEPS

Well I did test-eq my first cycle and it made my joints hurt. I probably overtrained a little to bring that on.

My second cycle I did deca -test and came down with a slight case of gyno. 

EQ is best for me however I will throw in 200mgs a week for joint relief when needed!

----------


## blizzard

well Im gonna try eq sus stack on my next cycle.tried deca before and experienced that fuckin deca dick.yakkkkkkk

----------


## Nixter

Me too, yesterday!

Nixter.

----------


## JohnDoe1234

What the fuck is evryone talking about?!, EQ is one the THE SAFEST steriods you can take. It has almost Zero side affects. It may make you break out slightly, but that is it. EQ is not androgenic , it is anobolic. It is aromatizes only slightly or not all in most people. Therefore it is one of the few steriods that you really don't need to take an anti-e with. I would recomend that you take EQ 3 times a week at 200mg per shot, for 8 weeks.

----------


## Grand_Cannons

I like this discussion, I have some 300mg qv deca but I'm scared about the gyno that could happen with it. So I think I'm going to sell it and get some eq, Do I have to take 400mg a week to see gains from eq cause my source sells 200mg for 150 which is pretty high. Let me know thanks

----------


## zmatalucci

Damn I didnt expect these results. Any way, I'm partial to eq, for the fact that deca seems to give me negative sides,, improper sex drive is the main.

----------


## legend

i love deca . i tried eq several times. just didn't do anything for me. i have never gotten gyno, or deca dick. deca has been in almost all of my cycles. it makes me feel great. i get great gains from it, i have never really gotten bloated from it. i lift heavier because my joints feel great.it is all a matter of personal preference. if i works for me it may not work for the next guy. eq does nothing for me, but i can not say it sucks, because i have friends that make amazing gains from it. all and all, deca is my weapon of choice.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## DF2003

Eq All The Way For Me Less Sides For Me Than Deca And Deca Dick Isnt Something I Want To Find Out About

----------


## Tuggy

Like Deca alot, did Test. cyp. with it and never had deca dick, matter of fact my wife wanted me to sleep in the other room to leave her alone (lol). I love EQ though. No water and veins everywhere I never had them.

----------


## Biggy20

Is EQ that bad for hair line? I mean, can it be really worst than test?

----------


## Meee

Well I've tried Deca a few times, averaging around 400 mg per week stacked with Sustanon most of the time.

Never tried EQ because only price I can find is for 50ml 50mg for approx. $360 - $400. Seems very high because I believe you need 400 - 600mg per week. I weigh approx. 265 currently.

Also, source very limited with what he can obtain different times of the year for some reason.

What's the going price for EQ in Canada?

Meee

----------


## Rhino58

Eq, i love it. But deca i had great results. If i had to choose. EQ.

----------


## Dude-Man

sides suck.

----------


## tomp

Do the veins/vascularity from EQ stay with you afterwards?

----------


## Bigboy123

EQ is good for vascular results, eq for cuttin, deca for bulking

----------


## J*U*icEd

EQ gives a sicker pump and puts on leaner mass

----------


## blanket

i've tried Deca befor and i know the water gain is quite a bit but i donno about EQ, do you guys know anything about that?

----------


## Consistency

bump

----------


## Nate_Dog

I paid $74 US fro that bottle of Eq you are talking about...! You got raped....!




> Well I've tried Deca a few times, averaging around 400 mg per week stacked with Sustanon most of the time.
> 
> Never tried EQ because only price I can find is for 50ml 50mg for approx. $360 - $400. Seems very high because I believe you need 400 - 600mg per week. I weigh approx. 265 currently.
> 
> Also, source very limited with what he can obtain different times of the year for some reason.
> 
> What's the going price for EQ in Canada?
> 
> Meee

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

:LOL:  


> I love Deca... Makes my joints feel like I'm 18 again....


My feelings exactly. I have never been as impressed with EQ as everyone else has.
In fact the third time I did it, I started with it for three weeks, just so I could see if it worked (true story, I thought it was fake). I had never been able to prove to myself that it was helping when I stacked it with other components, I saw very little difference in gains, no more than I would (IMO) off of the other things I was using. But half of everyone else I know likes it, so hey that's just me.
Also, I need to be _continually oiled_ so I like the "Mecca of Deca ", the more I can squeeze in a cycle the better I feel. I have seldom ever ran without it.
*But if you guys want to send me some I'll run a re-evaluation test!!!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dude-Man

bump

----------


## hitmeoff

Deca + EQ are a great great stack...the Test/Deca/EQ stack is THE BEST stack for PURE mass...add a lil dbol and you'll be VERY happy with the results. try it guys!

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

_"Test/Deca/EQ stack is THE BEST stack for PURE mass"_
 :What?: 
I've got all of those inline (at one point or another) in my present cycle....But I'd hardly call that exact combo "Best." I'm not saying it's at the bottom of the list obviously, far from it, But:
If "pure mass" is what your goal is, then why would Anadrol & Tren not be in there?  :Don't know:  
Remember, were talking "pure mass" not "keepable gains" here. "Back in the Day" Anadrol or D-Bol/Primoteston/Deca /Parabolan was VERY popular! (Tren=Para pretty much)
I'm running EQ this time around just to give it another chance, because I'm jeolous of everybody Ranting about it, when my only memories of it are "cutting characteristics"...."hard, and vascular". That and sore joints instead of soothing ones like w/ Dec. 
So, I'm gonna give it another go, but if it ..or should I say, if *I* don't respond to it well this time, it's out unless I'm cutting, not bulking, cuz that's all I can ever remember getting from it. I hope it's different this time around.

----------


## Bigboy123

I personally pick EQ over decca... Im runnin 600mgs a week right now of EQ and im on week three and cant wait for it to kick in...

----------


## David B.

> Deca + EQ are a great great stack...the Test/Deca/EQ stack is THE BEST stack for PURE mass...add a lil dbol and you'll be VERY happy with the results. try it guys!


What doseages would you recommend? Like, for example, if one were doing 500-600mg/wk of test. enan. or cyp., how much deca and eq? I've seen some people suggest 500-400-300 test-deca-eq, or 500-400-400, or 500-300-400...

I'm wondering how one would decide, when stacking deca and eq, which one to do more of???

----------


## hitmeoff

> What doseages would you recommend? Like, for example, if one were doing 500-600mg/wk of test. enan. or cyp., how much deca and eq? I've seen some people suggest 500-400-300 test-deca-eq, or 500-400-400, or 500-300-400...
> 
> I'm wondering how one would decide, when stacking deca and eq, which one to do more of???


Well that really depends on where your at with each compound I think.

Last time I ran 1g of Test Enan along with 600mg each of EQ and Deca, I think I coulda gotten away with 750mg of Test and 600mg of each. Its really based on where your at with each drug. If your a newbie to deca or eq, start @ 400mg of each.

----------


## MachZ

I like Deca . No negative sides at all when I did 2 cycles of it and my joints never felt better.

I'll use deca for all my bulking cycles.

----------


## DARKSEID

> What doseages would you recommend? Like, for example, if one were doing 500-600mg/wk of test. enan. or cyp., how much deca and eq? I've seen some people suggest 500-400-300 test-deca-eq, or 500-400-400, or 500-300-400...
> 
> I'm wondering how one would decide, when stacking deca and eq, which one to do more of???


Keep your test doses alittle higher than the deca and eq. And as in the doses in general, start on the low end, and you can build from there in future cycles

----------


## jake2envy

eqqqq is the ****tt deka dont make ur joints feel as good as eq and eq is faster to kick in and its better apitite on it is amazing the strenght is better then deka as well

----------


## LebaneseMuscle

****... i just got my deca qv300 and i gotta read this? eh, ill try it out and see what happens.

----------


## omen78

Do you still get the gyno sides of Deca ? Say if you run Test and Nolva the whole time through ?

----------


## omen78

> ****... i just got my deca qv300 and i gotta read this? eh, ill try it out and see what happens.


It definately sounds lesk risky as far as irreversable sides.

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> eqqqq is the ****tt deka dont make ur joints feel as good as eq and eq is faster to kick in and its better apitite on it is amazing the strenght is better then deka as well


No Flame Bro, and everybody has different reactions to different gear, but EQ is doesn't do a thing for your joints, in fact, I hold very little water on EQ.
Also, EQ is known for allowing you to be more vascular, and hard, and likes to run for long periods of time to see good results,...I have never had a quick "kick in" with EQ.
This time around is by far my best experience with EQ to date, I've never been the Big EQ Fan in the past that most guys have, but I can tell you right now, the Deca has only been out of my system (for the most part) for about 2 weeks, and I've already started getting my reoccurring Shoulder Problem.
Also, EQ (for me anyway) requires a lot of calories for good results, and I don't have near the apetite I did a few weeks ago when I was on the Deca.
But hey, whatever works for you Bro is what you need to be doing.
Personally, I wish I could combine the characteristics of the two, only without the sides of running the two together.

----------


## strongNlean

how often do you have to inject EQ?

----------


## dIeSeL_225

> how often do you have to inject EQ?


at least twice a week

----------


## LightWeightBaby

EQ hands down

----------


## LilVito469

ok you guys say EQ will always make you hungry. but if your on a cycle isn't that good if it makes you hungry so you can get more calories and protein?

----------


## DF2003

eq for sure.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I agree with papapump, everyone is different and you all should try them both and see what works best for you. I used deca for about 3-4 years and didnt really care for it. I tried EQ, and till this day never looked backed. Awesome product..

X..

----------


## joevette

As far as your joints and tendons go Deca increases collagen synthesis by 240% while eq increases it by 340%. So while your joints may not feel as good on eq as they do on deca, one would think that the eq would have at least, if not more, long lasting benefits. Deca may help the joints with the extra water retention, but once that is gone I would think the eq would would be slightly more effective in actually strengthening the joints and tendons. Any thoughts?

----------


## magicstick2003

i just thoght id bump this for any new input on the two... im currently thinking about building my second cycle (despite only being 4 weeks into my first!!)
test e 500mg/wk....
and deca or Eq not sure...

----------


## neils_ten9

how much eq and winny depot should i take a week or do i need anything else to stack it with

----------


## scotttiger54

> You know what I feel the final concensus (sp) is on this??
> 
> Try it and see for yourself. Trust me guys, I was asking these same questions when I started out, as everyone was. . .but you NEVER know how you are going to react without actually trying it. We can say "Ya, screw deca , makes you limp." 
> Or we can say "EQ can't be used for cutting, it makes you too hungry to be effective".
> 
> Not all people get the "EQ hunger", nor does everyone get d-dick, or prog. sides. 
> 
> My advice is pick one, go with it, if you like it...FANTASTIC! If not, you can always try the other.



gotta agree with papa pump on this one..... i frequently am corrected about using deca as a base ffor a cycle. but thats what works for me. i know some that do the same as myself and i know those that would disagree. im really not prone to those kinds of side affects and i've used 750mg/wk of deca alone for 12 weeks with winny tabs and consider it one of the badest cycles i've yet to experiment with

----------


## smokdogg14

i took deca and was impressed with the quick gains and stregth. Didnt get gyno or deca dick, but the water ret. was a little bit of a problem, i took an over the counter water weight reducer. I started eq a few weeks ago and i dont know if it the munchies or the eq, but im hungry as hell at night especially. I like the vasc. on eq, but otherwise i havent hit the meat of the cycle yet and im happy that im upping the does of the eq for the next few weeks. I just hope my hair doesnt fall out, cause i dont care how big i am, i look like a moron bald.

----------

